# bramble berry Crisp Cotton



## Luv2Soap (Mar 24, 2015)

I am getting a sample of this fragrance with my next order. Does anyone have any experience with this fragrance?


----------



## grumpy_owl (Mar 24, 2015)

No, but I'm going to place an order with them to get that sample. I literally buy the "Fresh Linen" FO at Michaels and mix it with lavender in my laundry soap and laundry butter. It's super cheap and a little goes a long way. But I wouldn't mind one that smells...not so cheap


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 24, 2015)

I got a bitty bottle of it with my last order! I haven't soaped with it yet, but it smells good oob. It's funny, both times I've ordered from them I've gotten an fo sample that I wouldn't have ordered... and I've liked both!


----------



## snappyllama (Mar 25, 2015)

OOB the sample is very nice. I normally wouldn't have tried something like that out, but I think it would be perfect for spring/summer. Maybe a light lotion... Or liquid soap. 

It could be that it's been snowing all day, and I've got spring fever. Bring on the summery scents!


----------



## TVivian (Apr 2, 2015)

I just got this and while I don't dislike it, it smells like nail polish remover and I instantly feel like I'm in a nail salon lol.. Is it just me?


----------



## grumpy_owl (Apr 4, 2015)

> I just got this and while I don't dislike it, it smells like nail polish remover and I instantly feel like I'm in a nail salon lol.. Is it just me?



It might be, TVivian. I love it OOB--it's very fresh and herbaceous to me. Haven't soaped with it yet, though. I used my two Spiced Amber Ale samples today along with a lot of Beau Brummel in a salt soap, and then I read someone on the BB site saying the SPA smells like a urinal cake and I can't unsmell that. Win some, lose some.


----------



## KristaY (Apr 4, 2015)

I just got a sample of it so had to run back in there and give it a sniff. Now you mention it, TVivian, I can see where you're coming from. Not straight acetone but one of the "scented" ones. It's really an "after smell" I get. I really like it OOB so hopefully that part fades in product, lol.


----------



## Luv2Soap (Apr 6, 2015)

I just got this and I'm not sure how I feel about it. My hubby said it was not too bad so I think I'll use it in a batch and see how it goes.


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 29, 2016)

It is not as good as I was hoping in CP soap.  It is not like laundry detergent and it's not like fresh washing smell.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jan 29, 2016)

I bought a sample, OOB was really strong, it faded quite a bit in CP and also sort of morphed.
Reminds me of Angel perfume. Not really my type of FO.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Jan 29, 2016)

I got this one as a sample with an order last year.  I wasn't crazy about it OOB.  My sampler is about 6 months old.  The scent is holding strong.  I could easily use less than 1 oz ppo.  It smells like a strong floral with a hint of fruit but is fairly well balanced overall.  This isn't the typical laundry scent if that is what you are looking for.  It is one of the BB FOs that I would buy because several people liked it.  I would never call it Crisp Cotton though.  Maybe I got a mislabeled FO?


----------



## froggybean37 (Jan 29, 2016)

I actually love this FO! Nice and fresh with the tiniest hint of sweet. Performed perfectly in CP, had tons of time to do a 4 colour swirl. Faded a touch after cure but nothing out of the norm.


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 29, 2016)

I bought a bottle of this last year and I agree it's very floral. Not really my cup of tea but it's not awful. Really easy to work with.


----------



## joellcox (Feb 15, 2016)

*Crisp Cotton*

I made a batch with this. I smelled OK, but it didn't wear well. Toward the end of the bar I was wishing that it would be hurry up and get used already. It's not an unpleasant scent at all, just not something that I want to smell like stepping out of the shower. It's more like something you would put in laundry or fabric cleaner.


----------

